# how to send bells to a friend



## Gruntilda (Nov 23, 2017)

A very nice friend has started sending me bells and I would like to reciprocate but I can't figure out how to do that.  Can anyone tell me how??


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2017)

You can’t, you just get them as a reward for helping them in the quarry


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh ok!!  That makes sense!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh whoops, misunderstood the question. Ignore this.


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Nov 23, 2017)

In a way you can depending on your communication with them. If you know the exact amount of bells you want to give to them, you can ask them to list an item on market for that amount of bells and then buy it from their market.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

The bells you're getting from your friends in your inbox are from helping with the quarry, but if you did want to trade bells you'd have to use the marketplace like Cali said. =]


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks!  All the bells I have been sent are from quarry help so that answers my question.


----------

